# Alde - draining hot water boiler



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I read in the Alde manual that when the Alde is in continuous use, it should be drained and refilled every month in order to maintain the air cushion against surges in pressure. How seriously do other people take that? I would, of course, drain it when out of use or stored, but doing that every month (we live in our van pretty much all year) seems excessive?
Graham


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I have had the Alde system in my two Concordes for 8 years. Works perfectly and have never done this yet. So.......


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Graham,
I have had my chic I47 just over a year now and have drained it twice. Once because it started to surge a lot, and the second time whilst i had the van off road for two months over the winter whilst away in New Zealand. It really isn't a big job, just flip the drain plug, and when empty close it, turn the power on with water in the fresh water tank and it automatically refills. When i asked a rep from Alde at the NEC last year he said it was'nt really necessary, but whilst the van is still under warranty i think it's worth doing in case a problem arises.
I am in Germany for the meet, if you are going to be there i will show you how to do it.
Regards
Brian


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Gazzer and Brian. As it is a straight forward task I think I will do it.
Graham


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

If anyone is still interested in this, I think I have it sussed, now. After 2 or three weeks continuous use the pump 'pulses' when you open a tap. By this I mean it switches on and off quite rapidly, being on for about a second before going off for a second, and then repeating. I always thought this didn't seem right, somehow. But after draining the Alde it behaves more normally - coming on shortly after the tap is opened and remaining on until the tap is closed. This seems much better than the frenetic on/off action, and much better for the pump. Eventually, the pulsing will begin again, initially with a long cycle, but shortening over the next month.

So now, all I do is listen for when the pump 'pulses' become unreasonably short, and then I drain. Next time I am not going to drain the Alde boiler completely, just drop a couple of litres, as I think that will have the same effect, of removing the rapid pulsing. We'll see.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting that Gamdje as I also found the 'pulsing' quite strange.... What do I have to do to stop it?


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Alde*

What is important is doing a full drain and re-fill at the specified period (usually 2 or 3 years). This is to ensure that the anti-freeze has the correct anti corrosion chemicals at the correct levels.

You will find it in your book.


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

ubunto1
Yes, this summer I had Lowdhams do a complete drain and refill of the water/glycol mix which circulates round the radiator system. that's the first time in 4 years. I do watch the level, also, and find that I need to top it up annually. We live in our van fulltime so it gets a lot of use.


aikidoamigo
- Switch off the Alde
- Switch off the 12v pump
- put a bucket under the van to catch the water, unless you dont mind it going on the floor (its clean, fresh water?)
- Open kitchen and bathroom taps fully, with the lever set between hot and cold (I dont bother with the shower tap)
- access the Alde Heater (under a seat?) and open the yellow drain valve (maybe consult handbook to identify this)
- drain off 4 or 5 litres; the book says you should drain completely, but I find its a waste of water and not really necessary.
- close drain valve and all taps
- switch on 12v pump, wait while it refills Alde.
- then slowly open each tap and let all air escape i.e. until water runs out smoothly. Do this for hot and cold setting.
- Switch the Alde back on, if you are using it.

Remember to do your Legionella routine monthly - ie switch the superheat to 60deg switch on your control panel to kill nasties.

Have fun

Graham


----------

